# "That's one heck of a loophole"



## Roadfool (Feb 24, 2010)

Props to all the AU loophole gurus for the great info you guys post.

I just called to redeem my first AGR award (Pomona to Emeryville via the TE and CZ) and the customer service rep was stunned by the routing Arrow gave him. He put me on hold for a second, then came back and said "Wow, that's one heck of a loophole. That's the best use of points I've ever seen." He was so impressed that he even made a point of complimenting me on the loophole again after he came back from finalizing my reservation. :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> I just called to redeem my first AGR award (Pomona to Emeryville via the TE and CZ) and the customer service rep was stunned by the routing Arrow gave him.


Congratulations on that routing! 

I'm also stunned that Arrow gave that routing. Normally, it only gives loophole routings when there is no same day connection. The SL/TE connect in LAX (I think) to the CS and (I know) to a bus/SJ to EMY.


----------



## Roadfool (Feb 24, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I'm also stunned that Arrow gave that routing. Normally, it only gives loophole routings when there is no same day connection. The SL/TE connect in LAX (I think) to the CS and (I know) to a bus/SJ to EMY.


That's funny...I figured you were the one who had originally posted that loophole. I know I read it on this forum somewhere, I definitely can't take credit for finding it myself.

I just checked and it looks like there's no service at all going from POS to LAX, so that's why it works. What a weird glitch in Amtrak's system. :huh:

Edit: Ok, this is even weirder...if I try to book just the segment from LAX to POS, it's $47.50, but when I work it into my 4 segment multi-city trip from SAN-OSD-IRV-LAX-POS, that segment is only $9.50 and the total trip is $39.50.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 25, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> Edit: Ok, this is even weirder...if I try to book just the segment from LAX to POS, it's $47.50, but when I work it into my 4 segment multi-city trip from SAN-OSD-IRV-LAX-POS, that segment is only $9.50 and the total trip is $39.50.


I just did a random date (3/10) and got a *COACH* price on #2 of $9.50 for LAX-POS! Remember to ask for a *COACH* ticket! 

Also, it doesn't matter if this *COACH* ticket is on #2 or #422! Chose the lower priced one! (Mine was $19 on #422 and $10 on #2 - which do you think I chose? :huh: )

If you ask the SCA upon boarding in LAX, you can probably occupy your room! Chances are it will not be sold for the 41 minute ride!  (I asked and I had no trouble doing so in August!)

I discovered why it doesn't work westbound. Going westbound, POS (and ONA) are departure only - meaning you can't get on! So you *HAVE* to go east to head west! :lol:


----------



## Roadfool (Feb 25, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I just did a random date (3/10) and got a *COACH* price on #2 of $9.50 for LAX-POS! Remember to ask for a *COACH* ticket!
> Also, it doesn't matter if this *COACH* ticket is on #2 or #422! Chose the lower priced one! (Mine was $19 on #422 and $10 on #2 - which do you think I chose? :huh: )


Oops...nevermind my last comment about the weird pricing. I just realized that I still had it set for 5 people because I had been checking how many roomettes were left on the loophole part of the trip. It is only $9.50 for one person.



the_traveler said:


> If you ask the SCA upon boarding in LAX, you can probably occupy your room! Chances are it will not be sold for the 41 minute ride!  (I asked and I had no trouble doing so in August!)


Yeah, that's what I'm hoping for. If not, it's no big deal. I'll be spending the 2 previous days riding Surfliners around SoCal for points, so one more segment in coach won't bother me. And I'm only going to have one bag so I won't have to deal with dragging a lot of luggage through the cars.



the_traveler said:


> I discovered why it doesn't work westbound. Going westbound, POS (and ONA) are departure only - meaning you can't get on! So you *HAVE* to go east to head west!


I love it...Amtrak is forcing me to spend 5 days on a train. Well, if they insist, I guess I have to do it, right?


----------



## RRrich (Feb 25, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> I love it...Amtrak is forcing me to spend 5 days on a train. Well, if they insist, I guess I have to do it, right?


Its a tough job Dude, but someone has to do it! :lol:


----------



## rrdude (Feb 25, 2010)

Traveler, looks like you have some real competition now! That was a hard one for me to believe too. Did you post this in the "loophole" thread too?


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Feb 25, 2010)

rrdude said:


> Traveler, looks like you have some real competition now! That was a hard one for me to believe too. Did you post this in the "loophole" thread too?


Actually, *I* (aka the Loophole Guru) discovered the 1 zone Pomona, CA --> Springfield, IL --> Emeryville, CA loophole. Posted September 15, 2009. 

Also, I discovered these 1 zone loopholes, which I have already reported:

Kansas City, MO --> Los Angeles, CA --> Portland, OR --> Columbus, WI 

Denver, CO (or Omaha, NE) --> Sacramento, CA --> Portland, OR --> Columbus, WI (from Denver, can do round trip) 

Schriever, LA --> Los Angeles, CA --> Dodge City, KS 

I am so happy that people are using and enjoying these loophole trips!


----------



## Roadfool (Feb 26, 2010)

Kwitchyerbelliakin said:


> Actually, *I* (aka the Loophole Guru) discovered the 1 zone Pomona, CA --> Springfield, IL --> Emeryville, CA loophole. Posted September 15, 2009.


Yep, that's the post I got it from. I just went back through a bunch of old posts to figure out who deserved the credit, but got kinda sidetracked by making a master list of all the loopholes I found (posted here) before I got back here to post it.


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Feb 26, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> Kwitchyerbelliakin said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, *I* (aka the Loophole Guru) discovered the 1 zone Pomona, CA --> Springfield, IL --> Emeryville, CA loophole. Posted September 15, 2009.
> ...


Very nice list! Thank you for organizing it. Here is another known 1 zone loophole you could add to your list:

Port Huron, MI or Detroit, MI --> Chicago, IL --> Washington, DC --> Miami, FL

EDIT: Ooops! Never mind, I see it is already on your list, I missed it the first time


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 9, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I discovered why it doesn't work westbound. Going westbound, POS (and ONA) are departure only - meaning you can't get on! So you *HAVE* to go east to head west! :lol:


It's kinda funny that, after reading of Roadfool's adventures thus far, I started to ponder maybe doing the same thing next year. Since my first thought was maybe flying to Ontario (yeah, yeah... I know  ) and taking a cab to the train station I checked both POS to EMY and ONA to EMY and Arrow gave me 2 completely different route suggestions. This loophole appears to only work from POS to EMY and I have to wonder if it's not some wonky 'bug' in the Arrow system that brings up the 'loophole' route.

If it is still available next year I may give it a go and, if not, I'm prepared to do a 2-zone trip from CHI to SJC via the SWC and CS.


----------



## gswager (Mar 12, 2010)

Which Ontario are you talking about- California or Canada?

ONT airport station is a "lame duck" for train riders because there is no easy connection to Amtrak station. Cab is a best way to go, or perhaps SuperShuttle.

Other possibility is to book AGR for loophole, use AGR ticket starting at either Pomona or Ontario station. To reach from LAUS, just buy a coach fare to either Pomona or Ontario on Sunset Limited, if you're going east.

It's easier to use either Burbank or LAX airport than ONT for train rider. Burbank has Amtrak/Metrolink station right next to the airport. Well, across the street. To get from LAX to LAUS, use FlyAway bus.


----------

